# How To Ubuntu On The Droid 2 Global



## bitojoe (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey guys i posted on the other ubuntu on d2g forum but no one has answered. Anyways how do i go about doing this on my d2g? Ive already tried it but it always shows up with an error and doesnt work.


----------

